# Help ID



## Guffmandingus (Aug 21, 2021)

Do these look like false or golden chanterelles?


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Chanterelles


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

This link is to a good YouTube video showing differences between Chanterelles and false chanterelles.

True vs False Chanterelle


----------



## Guffmandingus (Aug 21, 2021)

Ok thanks. Man it's so hard to tell after watching that video


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I'd say from the description the man in the vid made of the gills, yours are false.


----------



## Guffmandingus (Aug 21, 2021)

Yeh that's what I'm leaning towards, better not risk it, oh well.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Those are chantrelles give them a sniff and see if they have a sweet apricot smell to them they should peel like string cheese and the inside should be white also you can see from the pictures the wavey cap the gills running down the stem and there is no real duplicating pattern to the false gill structure


----------



## Guffmandingus (Aug 21, 2021)

Yeh they peel and have a bit of a fruity smell


----------

